# Best Place to Live in Catalonia



## recentamericangrad

Hi, I am a recent graduate from Boston, MA and have been accepted to a program teaching English in Catalonia. I am wondering where the best place to live in Catalonia would be? I am not a Spanish or Catalan speaker, but have a strong desire to learn while I am there. Are there any nice large towns/cities outside Barcelona? I am fearful that I will not learn Spanish or Catalan if I live in Barcelona. Any advice would be welcomed!


----------



## Supertony

recentamericangrad said:


> Hi, I am a recent graduate from Boston, MA and have been accepted to a program teaching English in Catalonia. I am wondering where the best place to live in Catalonia would be? I am not a Spanish or Catalan speaker, but have a strong desire to learn while I am there. Are there any nice large towns/cities outside Barcelona? I am fearful that I will not learn Spanish or Catalan if I live in Barcelona. Any advice would be welcomed!


Hi. My advice is that you forget about learning the Catalonian dialect of Valencian, the regional language. It is absolutely useless outside small villages in Catalonia and they will despise you outside Catalonia if you say you studied Catalonian instead of Spanish. All of the Catalonians speak Spanish, whereas Catalonian is spoken by an illtiterate minority. You can easily learn Spanish in Barcelona if you meet the right people, not village nationalists. Sorry that you were sent to Catalonia instead of better places such as Andalusia or Extremadura. Good luck!


----------



## JulyB

Gosh, someone's got a bee in their bonnet about the Catalans! Yes, there's a stereotype, and sometimes it may even be true, but I really think you just might be exaggerating a teeny bit. 

I visited BCN this summer, and can honestly say that as a tourist I had no problem using Spanish the whole time to do everything - and to be honest almost everyone was (whisper it!) very welcoming and friendly, whether in grocery shops, restaurants or randomly in the street - and yes, they were all Catalan, the accent is pretty obvious. It might be different if you're actually Spanish.

Yes, people did speak English to my friend who had no Spanish, but they didn't switch much with me - and they certainly never tried speaking to me in Catalan as I had been warned they would. I think you might be better off in the city, to be honest, especially since it's such a multi-cultural place. Just don't hang out with other English-speakers all the time and take lots of classes - and probably try to pick up some Catalan as you go, just to win over those who are a little more nationalistic. Catalan is a cute language in my opinion, but unfortunately it's not going to be nearly as useful as Castilian.


----------



## 90199

I was in Barcelona some time ago and I experienced the exact same as the previous poster, all quite happy to speak with us in Castellano.


----------



## Supertony

Hepa said:


> I was in Barcelona some time ago and I experienced the exact same as the previous poster, all quite happy to speak with us in Castellano.


Naturally. Catalonians -who, by the way, are 'actually' Spanish, can smell money wherever it is. If they are hiring you, they will demand from you to master their useless dialect. If you are paying, Spanish suddenly becomes great for them to speak. /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica

Supertony said:


> Naturally. Catalonians -who, by the way, are 'actually' Spanish, can smell money wherever it is. If they are hiring you, they will demand from you to master their useless dialect. If you are paying, Spanish suddenly becomes great for them to speak/SNIP/


It's not a dialect - it's an official language - & is certainly not a _Catalonian dialect of Valencian

_however - I'd agree that it's pretty useless outside the region & that it's better to learn Castellano as a foreigner - although I believe that to work in customer service you need Catalán

I've lived in the Valencian region for 9 years & speak Castellano - my kids speak Valenciano too, since they study in it at school

the languages _are _almost identical to each other - but they _are _languages totally different to Castellano Spanish


----------



## Supertony

xabiachica said:


> It's not a dialect - it's an official language - & is certainly not a Catalonian dialect of Valencian
> 
> however - I'd agree that it's pretty useless outside the region & that it's better to learn Castellano as a foreigner - although I believe that to work in customer service you need Catalán
> 
> I've lived in the Valencian region for 9 years & speak Castellano - my kids speak Valenciano too, since they study in it at school
> 
> the languages are almost identical to each other - but they are languages totally different to Castellano Spanish


Dear expats, 

As a Spaniard I would be very happy ro let you know that Catalonian did not exist but AFTER Valencian already existed. Valenciman is indeed a regional language, whereas Catalonian is the villagers' regional dialect of the Spanish region of Cataluña. /SNIP/


----------



## 90199

:focus:


----------



## xabiaxica

Supertony said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> As a Spaniard I would be very happy ro let you know that Catalonian did not exist but AFTER Valencian already existed. Valenciman is indeed a regional language, whereas Catalonian is the villagers' regional dialect of the Spanish region of Cataluña. /SNIP/.


wow!!

you really don't like catalans, do you??


in any case, we're agreed that Castellano is more useful

now - can anyone suggest where the OP might live - I don't think we need any more discussion about the language

& as Hepa said :focus:


----------



## Supertony

xabiachica said:


> wow!!
> 
> you really don't like catalans, do you??
> 
> in any case, we're agreed that Castellano is more useful
> 
> now - can anyone suggest where the OP might live - I don't think we need any more discussion about the language
> 
> & as Hepa said :focus:


Dear XABIACHICA,

I didn't mean to duplicate my post, but to correct the typos. So the right text should say:

Dear expats, 

As a Spaniard I would be very happy to let you know that Catalonian did not exist but AFTER Valencian already existed. Valencian is indeed a regional language, whereas Catalonian is the villagers' regional dialect of the Spanish region of Cataluña. /SNIP/

On the other hand, you shouldn't put on my lips the words I did not say: 'you really don't like catalans, do you??''

I live in Seville, so I don't care about Catalonians at all and I respect them all as Spaniards and human beings. It is funny that some foreigners allow themselves to teach Spaniards about our languages and dialects. Have a good day.


----------



## 90199

If I was the O.P. I would first look at Barcelona, beautiful city that has almost every thing one could want.


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Supertony said:


> Dear XABIACHICA,
> 
> I didn't mean to duplicate my post, but to correct the typos. So the right text should say:
> 
> Dear expats,
> 
> As a Spaniard I would be very happy to let you know that Catalonian did not exist but AFTER Valencian already existed. Valencian is indeed a regional language, whereas Catalonian is the villagers' regional dialect of the Spanish region of Cataluña. /SNIP/
> 
> On the other hand, you shouldn't put on my lips the words I did not say: 'you really don't like catalans, do you??''
> 
> I live in Seville, so I don't care about Catalonians at all and I respect them all as Spaniards and human beings. It is funny that some foreigners allow themselves to teach Spaniards about our languages and dialects. Have a good day.


Hi - I admit to being mystified - the name of this forum is Expatforum.com/Spain. So, if you are Spanish and living in Sevilla are you an 'expat- or planning to become one? Personally, I enjoy reading posts here from any nationality - but can't accept your challenging 'foreigners' (expats!) here for commenting on this thread as we wish - in line with the 'Expatforum' Rules..? If you join us here you would surely expect, logically speaking, to be reading our 'expat' views and about our 'expat'experiences, agreed?

In any case, not all my own Spanish friends would share your views, as expressed here - so, perhaps it would be better for us all to post as individuals and not as our nationalities' representatives, wouldn't you agree?

GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Hepa said:


> If I was the O.P. I would first look at Barcelona, beautiful city that has almost every thing one could want.


Hi - I'd endorse your opinion, totally! I was fortunate enough to spend 2 months in Bcn. five years ago - such an incredible experience which lived up to all of my expectations and more! The OP will be coming from the USA, so this opportunity to live temporarily in one of Europe's great cities should be grabbed with both hands - he can visit other parts of Catalunia easily by public transport, which is very well organised! 

I, too, was able to practise using my Spanish whilst there - and to reciprocate with assistance in English as required..! I was told - and agree - that Barcelona is, in effect, a 'world city' , so, provided funds permit, I'd base myself there, no contest - the experience of a lifetime!

(Apologies for not writing the province's name correctly, using the Spanish letter. I'm using an English language keyboard!).

GC


----------



## mags&woody

recentamericangrad said:


> Hi, I am a recent graduate from Boston, MA and have been accepted to a program teaching English in Catalonia. I am wondering where the best place to live in Catalonia would be? I am not a Spanish or Catalan speaker, but have a strong desire to learn while I am there. Are there any nice large towns/cities outside Barcelona? I am fearful that I will not learn Spanish or Catalan if I live in Barcelona. Any advice would be welcomed!


Depends what you are looking for. You mentioned outside Barcelona, I my self live in Sitges(30 klms south of Barcelona) and can recommned it as being very beautiful by the sea, and plenty of resurants and bars, and an entertaining night life

I find that most places speak Catalan, but all also speak Spanish. I arrived with no Spanish and used a local language class, and can just about get by, when I get stuck there is always someone nearby who speak a little english. But there is many nice places outside Barca, by the sea or in the country, try taking a day or two traveling around to get a feel for the places. Good Luck


----------



## mickbcn

Supertony.. I think you forget to take your medication against "catalanitis" is very common between the spaniards. for this reason we want the independence from people like you.


----------



## tonyinspain

Supertony said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> As a Spaniard I would be very happy ro let you know that Catalonian did not exist but AFTER Valencian already existed. Valenciman is indeed a regional language, whereas Catalonian is the villagers' regional dialect of the Spanish region of Cataluña. /SNIP/


I wasnt going to post about this but ive lived here nine years and i disagree with you totally 
You definatly have some issue with catalunya 
What you forgot to mention that its the richest part of spain and keeps spains economy functioning with the vast amount of taxes they pay to madrid and get nothing in return
Yes they have their own language Catalan and its not only a language but their identity
And where you say they are illiterate you are so out of date 
Im disgusted that people like you can attack another province for no apparent reason than shear hatred as your post clearly is
As for the poster coming to CAtalunya they speak spanish and catalan and regardless will talk to you in castillano if they think you are struggling with catalan but you talk to them in catalan and their faces beam 
So come learn spanish as your first language very important and then try the regional dialect of catalan you wont be disapointed 
Regards tony


----------



## Barny

Supertony said:


> Hi. My advice is that you forget about learning the Catalonian dialect of Valencian, the regional language. It is absolutely useless outside small villages in Catalonia and they will despise you outside Catalonia if you say you studied Catalonian instead of Spanish. All of the Catalonians speak Spanish, whereas Catalonian is spoken by an illtiterate minority. You can easily learn Spanish in Barcelona if you meet the right people, not village nationalists. Sorry that you were sent to Catalonia instead of better places such as Andalusia or Extremadura. Good luck!


Catalonia is a language and not a dialect. It looks like you don't know much of Catalonia or maybe you just want to throw in some missinformation for wathever reason. I have been living in Barcelona for some years and I don't understand how you can say that Andalusia or Extremadura are "better" than Catalonia. Every place has his own beauty and I think Catalonia is really nice with his own culture and atmosphere. If the majority of spaniards living outside Catalonia have the same attitude as your they should be better of having their own independent Catalan state.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Barny said:


> Catalonia is a language and not a dialect. It looks like you don't know much of Catalonia or maybe you just want to throw in some missinformation for wathever reason. I have been living in Barcelona for some years and I don't understand how you can say that Andalusia or Extremadura are "better" than Catalonia. Every place has his own beauty and I think Catalonia is really nice with his own culture and atmosphere. If the majority of spaniards living outside Catalonia have the same attitude as your they should be better of having their own independent Catalan state.


Old thread, old argument.

And strictly speaking _Catalan_ is a language and _Catalonia_ is a region...

But the thread was really about where to live in Catalonia, and I would second Barcelona which is a vibrant, multicultural city where you will hear plenty of Spanish and plenty of Catalan. I have heard though, from people who have visited recently, that the Catalan independance movement has reached fever pitch and is not likely to fall until Artur Mas and Co move on...

If you go towards the interior I'd say that you're more and more likely to find Catalan only communities.

If you like the coast there are some places south of Barca like Tarragona, but they are pretty small and don't have the variety that Barcelona offers


----------

